# Gehäuselüfter für Corsair Carbide 500R



## AidenP (12. September 2014)

*Gehäuselüfter für Corsair Carbide 500R*

Hallo Leute,

mein Gehäuse ist ein Corsair Carbide 500R Carbide Series® 500R Mid-Tower-Gehäuse
Es hat oben 2 Einbaupunkte für Lüfter, laut Beschreibung 





> Top: (x2) 120/140mm



Ich möchte nun oben dort 2 Lüfter einbauen. Was nehme ich nu? 120mm oder 140mm?

DIe Lüfter sollen leise sein. 
LED muss nicht.
Farbe: solange kein Pink o.ä. mir wurscht.

Ich kenn mich da gar nicht mit Herstellern, Qualität, Geräuscheentwicklung, etc. aus, habe mir erhofft Vorschläge zu bekommen.

Ich danke im voraus!


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2014)

Reichen den die vorhandenen nicht aus, oder warum möchtest Du da noch was einbauen?

Generell sind 140mm bei weniger Drehzahl genau so "stark" wie 120mm mit mehr Drehzahl, so dass Du bei 140mm leiser die gleiche Luftmenge bewegen kannst. Mehr als 600-800 UPM sind da auch sicher auf keinen Fall nötig. Ich hab zB so einen Caseking.de   vorne drin, nehme den nicht wahr.


----------



## AidenP (15. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Reichen den die vorhandenen nicht aus, oder warum möchtest Du da noch was einbauen?


Luft hat es genug, aber um halt den Staub rauszuhauen


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2014)

Also, den Staub haust Du so nicht raus ^^  Du zerstörst dann nur den Luftstrom. Für den Staub musst Du eher Filter an die Öffnungen machen, wenn da nicht eh schon welche sind. Man kann (kein Witz) auch ne Frauenstrumpfhose nehmen, ein Stück so ausschneiden, dass es vor dem vorderen Lüfter sitzt und verhindert, dass er zu viel Staub reinsaugt.


----------



## AidenP (16. September 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Man kann (kein Witz) auch ne Frauenstrumpfhose nehmen,


Das ist jetzt auch nicht so ein Gag wie im Film "Manta Manta" a la "Du musst in den Stiefel schiffen, damit er richtig passt."


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2014)

Diese Strumpfhosen sind halt günstiger, als wenn man sich ein feinmaschiges Netz besorgen würde - so was gibt es nämlich auch.


----------

